# Richard Shermon



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

One word.....MORON.....

will never argue that he is good, but how about some Class.........hope manning lites him up good..........


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree. he is good but he also was suspended (but he won the appeal) for PED's. He is classless by going up and patting crabtree on the butt after that play, doing the choking sign, etc. Now we don't know how much trash talking the two did. But again let your play show.

But this isn't just one incident. The sad thing is that the whole professional sports industry is getting like this. Some are gracious and are embassador's for the sport. Others are classless punks. This shows you what he is.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

So don't watch if thing like this are going to annoy you. Then it is out of sight out of mind. Neither player is showing any class, Crabtree actually started this little feud after the previous game. But like or dislike it is going to garner some additional viewers for the SB!!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

so he cut a promo. big deal. It wasn't vulgar, it wasn't PC, and it was fun to watch. I'd rather see that than see Peyton Manning say "golly gee shucks my offensive line credit Oreo Sirius XM Papa Johns" again.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

he's still a moron, won't ever change my mind on that, and pretty hard not to watch it when you don't know what he's going to say, I prefer winning with dignity, must be a lost art now days.................


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

For those of you who say.... Oh well i would rather see that. Go to some high school sports games and see what is going on. Some of this same crap. Kids trash talking, Kids being all cocky (when they shouldn't), kids trying to put on a show and care more about that than sportsmanship. It is getting sickening. Then you wonder why some common sense, manners, respect, etc have gone down hill in our society. I have been coaching youth sports now for 10 years.... I have been officiating it for 15.... you can see the decline in sportsmanship and winning with dignity.

Sports help build character but they also can build the wrong character. That is why I have a problem with this guy. To be honest I have no problem with his interview because he was caught up in emotion. But it is the way he acted on the field.... like I mentioned.....patting crabtree on the butt, doing the choking action, and all the other crap.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The high school refs need to be throwing more flags and kicking kids out of games unsportsman like behavior that's for sure.

We were always coached and told, that the scoreboard is trash talk enough.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Sad thing is that some of the ref's are told to let things slide. I have had many conversations about that. Also some kids don't give a crap if they get a penalty so that shows you how much they care about "team". Again where do they get these idea's..... watching stuff on sunday! Also if you don't think people are influenced by "sunday" games. Just ref a high school game. rules are different and my favorite line to tell a coach or when fans corner you.... That is Sunday's not Friday's. Look up the rule. Gets them to shut up everytime.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

One of my sons refs high school football and comments all the time how bad some of the players act now, he said it wasn't like that when he played, and watching crap like what Sherman was spouting off about doesn't help......


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

9manfan said:


> One word.....MORON.....
> 
> will never argue that he is good, but how about some Class.........hope manning lites him up good..........


Man, I hope Manning lights his *** up too. I played sports in high school and College level. There is nothing worse than a trash talker!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

fieldgeneral said:


> 9manfan said:
> 
> 
> > One word.....MORON.....
> ...


I think with two weeks to prepare, Manning will light him up, that or he will never throw his way and still get his 350 yards and a win.


----------

